# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > توسعه نرم افزار تحت وب >  IntraWeb چیست؟

## AbiriAmir

سلام
همگی دیدیم که توی این تاپیک ها صحبت هایی از IntraWeb میشه
حالا من میخواستم بدونم که اصلا اینتراوب چی هست...
ممنون

----------


## vcldeveloper

IntraWeb یک ابزار تولید نرم افزارهای تحت وب هست که برای راحتی برنامه نویس، یک رابط گرافیکی WYSIWYG برای تولید صفحات وب فراهم میکنه؛ یعنی سعی میکنه تا حد امکان برنامه نویسی تحت وب در دلفی را مشابه برنامه نویسی برای برنامه های دسکتاپ کنه. همین ایده در ASP.NET هم وجود داره، ولی ASP.NET گستردگی و امکانات بسیار بیشتری نسبت به IntraWeb داره.

----------


## دلفــي

> سلام
> همگی دیدیم که توی این تاپیک ها صحبت هایی از IntraWeb میشه
> حالا من میخواستم بدونم که اصلا اینتراوب چی هست...
> ممنون


http://www.atozed.com/IntraWeb/index.EN.aspx

----------


## AbiriAmir

ممنون از شما
میشه یه مثال از یه نرم افزار اینتراوب بزنید؟؟؟

----------


## vcldeveloper

در دموهای دلفی موجود هست.

----------


## AbiriAmir

جناب کشاورز منظور من از مثال نرم افزار نیست بلکه یک مثال راجع به کاربرد آن است مثلا یک نمونه برنامه که با IntraWeb نوشته شده است را بگویید
ممنون

----------


## vcldeveloper

مثلا همین سایت AtoZ که لینکش در پست شماره 3 قرار داده شده، با استفاده از IntraWeb ساخته شده، البته نسخه تحت دات نت آن. نمونه های دیگه در زیر هستند:

http://www.jobehaviors.com:8080/?C=104575&P=9ADBF757
http://team.taskey.com/

----------


## FiACKER

سلام
اقای کشاورز از نظره شما IntraWeb سرعته بیشتری داره یا Asp.net ؟
اگه یه روز به شما بگن یه سایت برامون طراحی کن و باید با بانک اطلاعاتی کار کنه و زیبا باشه از کدوم استفاده می کنه ؟ IntraWeb ?

----------


## vcldeveloper

> اقای کشاورز از نظره شما IntraWeb سرعته بیشتری داره یا ASP.NET ؟
> اگه یه روز به شما بگن یه سایت برامون طراحی کن و باید با بانک اطلاعاتی کار کنه و زیبا باشه از کدوم استفاده می کنه ؟ IntraWeb ?


قابلیت های ASP.NET خیلی بیشتر از IntraWeb هست. IntraWeb به درد مواقعی میخوره که برای برنامه ات نیاز به یک رابط وب سنگین ندارید، یا برنامه را آماده کردید، و میخواید با کمترین هزینه و دردسر براش یک رابط وب هم آماده کنید، یا میخواید فقط با دلفی کار کنید و درگیر کار با سایر ابزارها نشید.

البته این معنی آن نیست که نمیشه با IntraWeb برنامه های بزرگ نوشت، بلکه اگر قرار باشه پروژه بزرگ تحت وبی نوشته بشه، انتخاب های بهتری از IntraWeb هستند

----------


## ahmadalli

> IntraWeb یک ابزار تولید نرم افزارهای تحت وب هست که برای راحتی برنامه نویس، یک رابط گرافیکی WYSIWYG برای تولید صفحات وب فراهم میکنه؛ یعنی سعی میکنه تا حد امکان برنامه نویسی تحت وب در دلفی را مشابه برنامه نویسی برای برنامه های دسکتاپ کنه. همین ایده در ASP.NET هم وجود داره، ولی ASP.NET گستردگی و امکانات بسیار بیشتری نسبت به IntraWeb داره.


اینتراوب بدون ذره ای کد نویسی از ajax استفاده میکنه ولی asp.net نه.
یعنی لازم نیست بهش بگید از ajax استفاده کن
این مزیت خیلی خیلی بالاتری نسبت به asp.net است.

----------


## vcldeveloper

> اینتراوب بدون ذره ای کد نویسی از ajax استفاده میکنه ولی asp.net نه.
> یعنی لازم نیست بهش بگید از ajax استفاده کن
> این مزیت خیلی خیلی بالاتری نسبت به asp.net است.


مزیت خاصی محسوب نمیشه، بخصوص که در ASP.NET برنامه نویس میتونه همین قابلیت یا مشابه آن را از طریق کتابخانه ها یا کامپوننت های مختلف موجود فراهم کنه. جدای از آن، بحث Web Application بسیار فراتر از امکان استفاده از Ajax برای کارهای ساده بدون کد نویسی هست! IntraWeb هنوز مبتنی بر ISAPI هست، و از جنبه های مختلف مثل، قابلیت توسعه پذیری، وجود کتابخانه ها و افزونه های گسترده و قوی (مثل ASP.NET Ajax یا ASP.NET MVC)، پشتیبانی مناسب، و غیره؛ حرفی برای گفتن در برابر ASP.NET یا PHP یا حتی چارچوب های کوچکتری مثل Ruby on Rails نداره.

----------


## Arian_61

سلام،
من جدیدا جایی خوندم، " Intraweb در Delphi یک Library خاصی جهت برنامه نویسی ISAPI"، این صحیح است؟
الان من می‌خوام بدونم "IntraWeb یک ابزار تولید نرم افزارهای تحت وبه" یا برنامه‌هایی که تولید میشه باالجبار برنامه‌ای بر مبنای ISAPI هست؟

----------


## mrm0101

سلام
اینتراوب یک ابزار بسیار قدرتمتد برای تولید برنامه های تحت وب است  . اما منابع آموزشی اون خیلی کم است .

----------


## whitehat006

ا سلام به همه ی دوستان دلفی کار
از جایی که مطالب و راهنماهای زیادی درباره اینتراوب - نسبت به زبان های دیگر وب - وجود ندارد، و بیشتر لینک های موتورهای جستجوگر به سایت اتوزد ختم میشود، برآن شدم تا پس از 

کلنجارهای فراوان، بابت مباحث مختلف در اینتراوب، تجربه کوچک خودم رو با دیگر دوستان به اشتراک بگذارم تا شاید این مسیر مبهم، با کمک دوستان به شفافیت بهتری برسد. چرا که هرچه بیشتر 

پیش برویم با علامت سوال های بیشتری درگیر میشویم و چه خوب است دستان دلفی کاران بیشتری این علامت سوال ها را بردارد.
با توجه به نمونه کد سایت های مختلف و همچنین درگیری های من بابت جزئیات، مطالب زیر نتیجه مثبت داده شد:
1: به کارگیری خروجی dll در iis و Deploy آن
2: به کارگیری AJAX و js فایل ها در اینتراوب
3: کار با Session ها
4: کار با سوکت و سرویس های مختلف
5: استفاده از بانک اطلاعاتی MSSQL,Oracle,SQlite, ... به روش Async Ajax
6: بکارگیری Thread ها
7: بکارگیری از تمامی آبجکت های موجود در یک تمپلت خاص اچ تی ام ال
8: استفاده از خروجی رکورد Query های موجود در دلفی مانند AdoQuery در یک گرید تمپلت اچ تی ام الی از هر نوعی
9: استفاده از Master Page ها
10: طریقه شناسایی گوگل در لینک های جستجو : Google Bot و همچنین Fetch & Render آن در Google WebMaster Tools
11: بقیه مطالب مانند استفاده WebService ها و غیره شبیه به win می باشد با کمی تغییرات جزئی
12: ...

این هم سایت شخصی من که با اینتراوب ایجاد شده:http://www.30002425.ir
اگر سوالی تا به اینجا - در اندازه سواد من - وجود داشت، بنده آماده خدمتگذاریم و یک بسم الله لازمه برای کشف مطالب بعدی با کمک دوستان در اینتراوب.

----------


## mrm0101

سلام 
کارهاتون زیبا بود .
به نظر من بهتره یک بانک اطلاعاتی از افراد و شرکتهایی که تخصصی با اینتراوب کار می کنند ایجاد شود.

در مورد گزینه ده
: طریقه شناسایی گوگل در لینک های جستجو : Google Bot و همچنین Fetch & Render آن در Google WebMaster Tools
شما از چه روشی استفاده می کنید . از همن مثال دموی انتراوب در مورد موتور جستچو یا روش دیگر؟
با تشکر

----------


## whitehat006

با سلام و تشکر خدمت دوست عزیز
درمورد شناسایی برنامه های نوشته با اینتراوب در موتورهای جستجو، همان طور که میدونید: متداولترین راه حلی که شرکت اتوزد از اون بهره برده، اضافه کردن متن دلخواه (از طریق ست شدن در 


دلفی) به متا تگ اچ تی ام ال جنریت شده صفحه ی اصلی ما است و روش دوم اشاره به متاتگ هندلر یک صفحه اچ تی ام ال مشخص از صفحات اچ تی ام ال موجود در پوشه تمپلت (و یا آدرس دیگر).
(مثال های خود دلفی).
خب تا به اینجا طبق مثال های فوق تونستیم title,url,snippet,... روی نمایش لینک گوگل ست کرده باشیم ولی در ادامه تا به اینجا که من متوجه شدم، fetch گوگل فقط بر روی صفحات 


غیر ریدایرکتی (حداقل به غیر از dll) کار میکند و از جایی که تو برنامه های اینتراوب این عمل اتفاق می افتد، fetch گوگل روی برنامه های اینتراوب دچار مشکل می شود.
و اگر بخواهیم نه تنها به Fetch گوگل بلکه به ابزارهای دیگر آن صفحه یمان را معرفی کنیم مجبور به معرفی صفحه تمپلتمان می شویم. و باز از آنجایی که صدا زدن یک صفحه داخل تمپلت، دیگر 


هیچ ربطی به اینتراوب ندارد وعمل جنریت اینتراوب هم اتفاق نیفتاده است در این هنگام،  پس گوگل به صفحه اچ تی ام الی خواهد رسید که در آن بر فرض مثال لیبلی با تکست {%Label%} روبرو 


خواهد شد نه متن جنریت شده من که فرضا از دیتابیس استخراج شده و من هم میخواهم آن متن در نتیجه جستجو وجود داشته باشد.
یک راه حل اینه که عاجزانه از آقای گوگل درخواست کنیم خواهشا یه گوشه چشمی هم به ISAPI & CGI Restrictions ها در ایندکس ها بکنه و یا کلا بیخیال ابزار وب مستر شیم و یا اینکه 


ایندکس سایت رو با یه زبون دیگه بنویسیم و وقتی شخص می خواهد وارد پرتال یا صفحه کاربری بشه از اونجا به بعد به صفحه اینتراوب هدایت بشه و یا در آخر (البته فعلا) اتصال گوگل به صفحه 


ی تمپلتمان و استفاده ی کمتر از Variable های قابل تبدیل در همین صفحه تمپلت.
اگر از دوستان کسی هم سریعتر به نتیجه مطلوب تری رسید مطمئنم دل خیلی هارو شاد خواهند کرد با پاسخشون.

----------


## ariopax

سلام به همه ی دوستان 
حالا که یه صفحه در اینمورد ایجاد شده بنده نیز اعلام آمادگی خودرابرای جواب دادن به سئوالات دوستان در مورد ساخت برنامه های وب بیس با اینتراوب در حد تجربه چندماهه خودم دارم .

فقط اینمورد رو بگم که چند شرکت برای اینتراوب کامپوننتهائی ایجاد کرده اند که بسیار زیاد به نوشتن برنامه های بسیار زیباتر و راحتتر کمک میکنند.
1-tms : که کرک اون رو میتونید از وبسایت ها بدست بیارید-زیاد با زبانهای راست به چپ سازگار نیست.
2-GDevTools  : که از تقویم شمسی وزبانهای راست به چپ و... ساپورت میکنه .فقط کرکی برای آن موجودنیست چون لایسنس اون اینترنتیه .ویه امکان استفاده یکماهه میده .
3-IWElite Suite : که برای دلفی 7 هست واوپن سورس که میشه سورسهای اونو برای دلفی های دیگه نیز بکاربرد .بیشتر روی فرمهای ورودی وخروجی ودیالوگ کار کرده 
4-Mida Converter : البته این آخری یه ابزاره برای تبدیل برنامه های نوشته شده به تحت وب .

والبته بگم که تمامی جریان اصلی این کامپوننها در یه تابع به نام Renderhtml اتفاق میفته که توی اون میشه به یه فایل اچ تی ام ال دسترسی داشت و تمامی موارد دلخواه رو تنظیم کرد.البته توی اون فایلهای اچ تی ام ال بیشتر از کدهای جاوا اسکریپت استفاده میکنن .البته توی همین تابع نیز میشه کدهای اچ تی ام ال رو بکار برد .دراصل جریان تبدیل کدهای دلفی شما به اچ تی ام ال توی این تابع رخ میده .

البته به نظر من یه آشنائی کوچولو با کدهای html و جاوا اسکریپت میتونه کمک فراونی بکنه .مثلابرای استفاده از تقویم شمسی توی اینتراوب خیلی راحت میشه از تقویم های ساخته شده توسط جاوا اسکریپت کارها استفاده کرد واونو توی برنامه تون استفاده کنید ویا منوهای جاواسکریپتی ویا...

سئوالی در حد بضاعتم باشه در خدمتم .

----------


## gbg

من اینراوب کار کردم ولی اصلا به صورت گرافیکی نبوده
حتی از تمپلت html هم استفاده نکردم

----------


## firststep

سلام
اصلا گرافیکی نبوده یعنی چی؟

----------


## gbg

یعنی فقط از المانهای معمولی استفاده کردم
مثل یه فرم معمولی برنامه

----------

